# Looking for LA installer



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone. I have a client who I previously did work for in LA, that has a factory bose system in a 370z with a MS8 wired into it. Now originally I wired up the system. However, he wanted more sound and volume so he purchased a 5 channel alpine amp, Hertz HSK165's and a JL sub. A local shop did the work and are out of business now. I was in the area this past week but was on a very short time frame. I looked over the system and tried to get a tune out of it as best as possible. Only to find out the previous shop had re-wired the inputs to the JBL MS8. From what I hear it sounds like a tweeter wire is crossed, and the mid bass inputs aren't wired up. I didn't have time to correct these mistakes nor did I have the tools, as I wasn't there for business. Simply looking for an honest installer to correct the mistakes and do a tune. Probably a 3-hour job. Please contact me if interested. [email protected]


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump still looking


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## WhiteRider_88 (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm in Venice beach and could give him a hand if he still needs it.


----------

